# Is there a 'Good' RGB control software?



## Arjai (Oct 24, 2020)

I have a Gigabyte 550M aorus Pro w/3700 and Ballitix ram. Gigi does like the RGB's on the ram, does not keep the setting ordefaults to Flash mode. Ballistix is not much better, in fact, my computer now randomly shuts down.

Is there a software out there that will run my AMD cooler, it's got the fan and ring RGB, and my ram, without shutting down my computer every day?


----------



## Arjai (Oct 26, 2020)

Well, I think I figured it out. I reset my computer, saving my files. Still lost a bunch of things but, nothing important. Anyway, I ran the Crucial program, MOD, for the RAM. OK, everything is fine. I then open Gigiabyte's 'RGB Fusion', and the computer immediately shuts off. No BSOD, just hard shut down.

So, I can control my Ram but, not my AMD cooler. Or, maybe...Fusion doesn't like MOD. 

Next up, no MOD, just Fusion, which can control the ram, sort of...TBC.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 26, 2020)

Maybe you could try OpenRGB? The motherboard might not be supported yet? Yeah there’s no support for B550 motherboards.









						Adam Honse / OpenRGB · GitLab
					

Open source RGB lighting control that doesn't depend on manufacturer software. For Windows, Linux, MacOS. ASUS, ASRock, Corsair, G.Skill, Gigabyte, HyperX, MSI, Razer, ThermalTake, and more...




					gitlab.com


----------



## Arjai (Oct 26, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Maybe you could try OpenRGB? The motherboard might not be supported yet? Yeah there’s no support for B550 motherboards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. So far, the RGB Fusion, on it's own, is not causing problems. But I cannot get the Ram to go white so, for now, they are all blue with the outer rim of the cooler cycling through colors. I don't seem to have control of it.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Oct 26, 2020)

Aurora
OpenRGB

If they support your hw


----------



## Arjai (Oct 27, 2020)

Nope. Neither do.


----------



## Arjai (Nov 1, 2020)

OK quick update. It appears my ram does not comply with the Gigibyte list of compatible Ballitix memory. So, I just ordered some, non RGB, Ballistix that are on the list, From B&H.

This should, remove the problem, completely. 
P.S. It has been shutting down, infrequently, randomly, after a day, or two. Not a huge deal but, it is impacting my Crunching, one of the MAIN reasons for building it!

Thanks to everyone commenting, turns out I made the mistake and the RGB software debacle just made me aware of it. Although, it took me this long to actually investigate it further. Combination of work and no sleep, my schedule varies from day shift to 2nd shift. That makes it hard for me to get a decent sleep schedule going. But I get most weekends off and can find my senses by Sunday!!  

Anywho, I believe that after Wednesday, my computer issues will have changed for the better!


----------



## Arjai (Nov 18, 2020)

Well, I have new Ram, from the QVL list for the MB. I bought an H60 cooler and installed it, brings temps down about 5C, full load with WCG. It also lowered the GPU temps some, folding @ 100 percent.

However, it still shuts off.

I think my PSU is to blame. I have an Antec 650W "High Current Gamer" with an 80+ Gold rating.

I thought a 3700x and a 580 GPU would be fine at 650. In fact, I have yet to hear or feel the PSU fan turning on. I wonder if that is the problem, instead of the wattage.

IDK. I will try to contact Antec on Friday, or tomorrow, depending on my day. If that doesn't work, looks like I could be shopping for another PSU...

If a new PSU doesn't cure it, the Motherboard is the culprit. I have 2 b450m Aorus boards I am very happy with, running 2700's perfectly. The problem computer is an Aorus B550m Pro, running the 3700x.

Not sure how this is going to pan out. First step is Antec, Thu, or Fri.


----------

